# Top Round and Boobs



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2007)

Top Round seasoned with Wolfe Rub Bold, chicken breast with DP Swamp Venom and aspargus just salt and pepper.  Smoked the TR and boobs for about 30 minutes at 275* with a couple small chunks of hickory, then finished direct.  The sweet taste of the hickory was incredible!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 25, 2007)

*Dats what I'm talkin about---Good Job!!* [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 25, 2007)

Great job Larry....is that a Primo cooker you're using?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 25, 2007)

great job Larry!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 25, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM aspars!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

ummmmmmmm

I need a MIW [ Monitor Impact Warning] the next time you post a pic of food that makes me smack my face on my PC Monitor.

Yah had me with boobs and, then the pics!

I gotta find a better phrase than Food Porn as a Christian boy but I don't know what.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2007)

I also forgot to mention, the white stuff next to the meat is cauliflower mash and not mashed potatoes.  Trying the South Beach, so no potatoes for now.  Also that's horseradish on the meat, FRESH..................out the jar!


----------



## john a (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice Larry, very nice.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great. I liked the calimash when I was on that diet....and the ricotta creams.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2007)

what's a ricotta cream?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what's a ricotta cream?



Ricotta cheese mixed with your choice of, (cocoa powder, vanilla or lime juice).  They make a nice "diet" dessert!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks mighty good Larry.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 26, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I also forgot to mention, the white stuff next to the meat is cauliflower mash and not mashed potatoes.  Trying the South Beach, so no potatoes for now.  Also that's horseradish on the meat, FRESH..................out the jar!



Way to go Larry, Beef & horsey rads go so well together

I have a fine & easy recipe for checosolvakian cauliflower:

Cut cauliflower into cajun bite size peices (Big ckunks, Bout 1in size)
wrench with water in a calunda & place peices in a ziplock bag
Dump some seasoned flower in da bag & shake to coat CF chunks
Heat a large non stick skillit & put at least 1 stick of butter,
Dump the coated CF chunks in da skillit & cover.
every few min turn chunks to lightly brown flower, cover in between turnings, add mow butta if needed 
total cooking time bout 15 to 20 min serve with whatever ya want on top
Fresh parsly, basil, dill, tyme, cheese ect...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2rmie54a]I also forgot to mention, the white stuff next to the meat is cauliflower mash and not mashed potatoes.  Trying the South Beach, so no potatoes for now.  Also that's horseradish on the meat, FRESH..................out the jar!



Way to go Larry, Beef & horsey rads go so well together

I have a fine & easy recipe for checosolvakian cauliflower:

Cut cauliflower into cajun bite size peices (Big ckunks, Bout 1in size)
wrench with water in a calunda & place peices in a ziplock bag
Dump some seasoned flower in da bag & shake to coat CF chunks
Heat a large non stick skillit & put at least 1 stick of butter,
Dump the coated CF chunks in da skillit & cover.
every few min turn chunks to lightly brown flower, cover in between turnings, add mow butta if needed 
total cooking time bout 15 to 20 min serve with whatever ya want on top
Fresh parsly, basil, dill, tyme, cheese ect...[/quote:2rmie54a]

JB dat do sound good, but taint allowed on da South Bitch Diet!  Once I fail this diet I will try that doh, it do sound sum kinda good!  LOOK AT ME BOY!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 26, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":35n9p29p][quote="Larry Wolfe":35n9p29p]I also forgot to mention, the white stuff next to the meat is cauliflower mash and not mashed potatoes.  Trying the South Beach, so no potatoes for now.  Also that's horseradish on the meat, FRESH..................out the jar!



Way to go Larry, Beef & horsey rads go so well together

I have a fine & easy recipe for checosolvakian cauliflower:

Cut cauliflower into cajun bite size peices (Big ckunks, Bout 1in size)
wrench with water in a calunda & place peices in a ziplock bag
Dump some seasoned flower in da bag & shake to coat CF chunks
Heat a large non stick skillit & put at least 1 stick of butter,
Dump the coated CF chunks in da skillit & cover.
every few min turn chunks to lightly brown flower, cover in between turnings, add mow butta if needed 
total cooking time bout 15 to 20 min serve with whatever ya want on top
Fresh parsly, basil, dill, tyme, cheese ect...[/quote:35n9p29p]

JB dat do sound good, but taint allowed on da South Bitch Diet!  *Once I fail this diet *I will try that doh, it do sound sum kinda good!  LOOK AT ME BOY!  [/quote:35n9p29p]

 :roll:


----------

